# Narrowed down 2 career choices, but they are not accepting applications.



## cryptic (8 Aug 2012)

Hey guys I have narrowed down my two choices to "Naval Communicator" or "Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician."  These interest me the most because you work with computers which is what I enjoy.  I didn't notice any other career paths that had you working with computers or doing any networking. 

The only problem is neither of these trades are in demand or accepting applications.  So if I were to pass the CFAT and other requirements, I assume I would be given a choice of another career path?

From what I have been told and have read, it can be very hard to switch careers later on.  Nothing is worse than being stuck in the wrong trade right?

Also, do either of these career choices use a lot of math?  Under the qualifications I do not see anything mentioned on math.  I am beyond terrible at math.  I will definitely have to study hard for the CFAT math section.  It's something I will never be good at.

thanks again


----------



## MikeL (9 Aug 2012)

Look into ACISS,  after X amount of time in the core trade you can try to get into the IST(IT/IS) sub occupation


----------



## P_Laurin (9 Aug 2012)

I recently enlisted as a future ACISS. If you like computers, this trade involves them thoroughly. (Computers involve a lot of math though, are you sure you're up to it?)


----------



## PuckChaser (9 Aug 2012)

We do math in ACISS? I just punch numbers into the green box and voices come out of it...


----------



## Occam (9 Aug 2012)

P_Laurin said:
			
		

> I recently enlisted as a future ACISS. If you like computers, this trade involves them thoroughly. (Computers involve a lot of math though, are you sure you're up to it?)



You mean you _enrolled_ as a future ACISS.  You don't enlist in the CF - that's an American term.

You'll only be dealing with IT if you're selected for the IST sub-trade of ACISS down the road, as -Skeletor- mentioned.

As to the OP's original question - Nav Comms do need math skills for Fleet Manoeuvring...not so much for their IT work.  ATIS Techs definitely need math as you'll be working with electronics, which is heavy on math and physics.


----------



## cryptic (9 Aug 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> You mean you _enrolled_ as a future ACISS.  You don't enlist in the CF - that's an American term.
> 
> You'll only be dealing with IT if you're selected for the IST sub-trade of ACISS down the road, as -Skeletor- mentioned.
> 
> As to the OP's original question - Nav Comms do need math skills for Fleet Manoeuvring...not so much for their IT work.  ATIS Techs definitely need math as you'll be working with electronics, which is heavy on math and physics.


What kind of math as a Nav Comm?

Physics is not something I am good at.  Never took it in school.

I would prefer Navy, but ATIS does interest me.


----------



## Occam (9 Aug 2012)

cryptic said:
			
		

> What kind of math as a Nav Comm?



Geometry and algebra.  Time/distance/speed, angular motion, etc.  If you want to see exactly what they do, Google "rel vel" and look at the second and third hits, should be named something like "REL VEL QUIZ NABOB 2011".  Those are real world examples.



> Physics is not something I am good at.  Never took it in school.
> 
> I would prefer Navy, but ATIS does interest me.



You would encounter extreme difficulty with ATIS Tech if you did not have a solid background in math and physics....that's assuming you even met the prerequisites to enter the trade.  I don't think you would, but do ask the recruiting centre.


----------



## cryptic (9 Aug 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> Geometry and algebra.  Time/distance/speed, angular motion, etc.  If you want to see exactly what they do, Google "rel vel" and look at the second and third hits, should be named something like "REL VEL QUIZ NABOB 2011".  Those are real world examples.
> 
> You would encounter extreme difficulty with ATIS Tech if you did not have a solid background in math and physics....that's assuming you even met the prerequisites to enter the trade.  I don't think you would, but do ask the recruiting centre.


No need if you say I need a solid background - I don't.  I took math 11 - never physics, calculus, or anything advanced.  

My other interest was Marine Engineer which is on the opposite end of the spectrum. But this career requires physics and strong math.  My friend is one and he says it's not a big deal though.  I find that hard to believe if they state that on the qualifications.


----------



## Occam (9 Aug 2012)

The electronics trades (and I know I'll miss some) - ACISS-CST, ATIS Tech, W Eng Tech,  AVS Tech and EO Tech share most of the academic math/physics requirements with the Naval Engineering trades - Mar Eng Mech, E Tech.  Most of those trades train you so that, at the QL5 level, you've reached the level of training and experience to meet the Provincial certification as a Technician in electronics, electrical, or marine engineering.  They're all at or near the two-year community college level of training for QL5.

I've seen people who lack the high school background in math and physics attempt these courses.  If they make it, it's because they've worked their butts off and spend lots of extra effort to keep up with the class.  It's not impossible...just extremely challenging.


----------



## P_Laurin (9 Aug 2012)

Occam said:
			
		

> You mean you _enrolled_ as a future ACISS.  You don't enlist in the CF - that's an American term.



Thanks for the correction, apparently I've been watching too many movies. (Actually usually I would just have said "I was recently sworn in")


----------



## DAA (9 Aug 2012)

cryptic said:
			
		

> Hey guys I have narrowed down my two choices to "Naval Communicator" or "Aerospace Telecommunication & Information Systems Technician."  These interest me the most because you work with computers which is what I enjoy.  I didn't notice any other career paths that had you working with computers or doing any networking.
> 
> The only problem is neither of these trades are in demand or accepting applications.



Hmmmmmm, I think you may want to ask that question again at your local RC.  Both occupations are currently open...


----------



## cryptic (9 Aug 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm, I think you may want to ask that question again at your local RC.  Both occupations are currently open...


oh?  I looked at the forces site and they are not in demand or accepting applications on the page.  Marine engineer is though and my friend says they really need those right now.


----------



## novaatlantic (9 Aug 2012)

I think you may have been looking at the ads on the main page of forces.ca


If you use the search function, and select "accepting applications", ATIS is first on the list.


----------



## cryptic (9 Aug 2012)

novaatlantic said:
			
		

> I think you may have been looking at the ads on the main page of forces.ca
> 
> 
> If you use the search function, and select "accepting applications", ATIS is first on the list.


no I wasn't.  I see ATIS is accepting I guess I missed it.

Nav Comm is not accepting though and that's my first pick.


----------



## DAA (10 Aug 2012)

The website is not reflective of "real time" requirements.  If your local RC won't accept your application, my suggestion would be to apply on-line.  You can always change your choices at a later date...


----------



## cryptic (10 Aug 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> The website is not reflective of "real time" requirements.  If your local RC won't accept your application, my suggestion would be to apply on-line.  You can always change your choices at a later date...


your right I went down to the recruiting center today.  The recruiter I spoke with told  me that Nav Comm has 45 positions open.

She also mentioned I should have a solid second choice incase I don't qualify for Nav Comm.  So I guess if I do poor on my CFAT I am going to be told what I do qualify for.


----------

